# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Minicentral Hidroeléctrica de Puerto Seguro (Salamanca)

## Yorsh

Hola a todos! Soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaría presentarme con una aportación. He encontrado fotos y temas realmente curiosos en lo que me ha dado tiempo a cotillear, y viendo la pasión de los que frecuentan este foro por todo lo relacionado con el agua y sus usos, les presento la Minicentral Hidroeléctrica de Puerto Seguro (Salamanca).


Se trata de una minicentral de tipo fluyente situada en las orillas del río Águeda, con una potencia instalada relativamente pequeña (0,5 MW) y construida en 1905.

Se encuentra en un entorno espectacular, tal y como muestran los archivos adjuntos. Las fotografías muestran 
   - El edificio de turbinas con la tubería forzada
   - La tubería forzada vista desde arriba
   - El canal fluyente

Espero que os guste  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Bienvenido al foro Yorsh :Smile: 

Aquí todos somos apasionados de los embalses y de todo aquello relacionado con el agua, así que has acertado enseñándonos la central :Wink: 

Espero que te sientas a gusto entre nosotros y sigas enseñándonos lugares de tu zona.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la aportación Yorsh y bienvenido a embalses.net.
Aquí nos gusta todo lo relacionado con el agua y más cosas, como puedes ver en los hilos que tratamos, por lo que, como dice sergi1907, te agradeceremos que nos sigas aportando nuevos lugares.
Un saludo.

----------


## Yorsh

Gracias sergui1907 y perdiguera!

Dadme tiempo y subiré más fotografías de minicentrales y centrales, que como bien sabreis la provincia de Salamanca (de donde yo soy) es rica en este tipo de fuente energética.

Gracias de nuevo!   :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Bienvenido al foro, Yorsh; as acertado, tambien nos interesn las minicentrales, gracias. Un saludo y sigue trayendonos "cosillas"  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Excelentes fotos de esa Minicentral Hidroeléctrica de tu querida Salamanca... Esperemos que sigas sumando aportaciones y que nos deleites con éstas grandes fuentes de energía que a los que amamos los embalses...
también gustan ver!!!!
Muchas gracias y un saludo.

----------

